# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  دورة "صياغة مذكرات التفاهم وبروتوكولات التعاون واتفاقيات الشراكة" المؤسسية"

## هبة على

دورة تدريبية عن 
"صياغة مذكرات التفاهم وبروتوكولات التعاون واتفاقيات الشراكة" المؤسسية"
الفترة من 20 – 24 يناير 2019.
للتسجيل:
https://goo.gl/tjvEnq

----------

